# Show your older horses! 25 years plus+



## ichliebepferde (Sep 8, 2011)

Here is picture thread for the old (but still so young:lol horses! SHOW EM'!

This is Nifty.
26 year old Quarter horse.
Even though i'm not in ownership of him anymore, he will ALWAYS be my baby


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

The love of my horse life, Star, here at 6 weeks:









And at 25:


















He crossed the rainbow bridge at the age of 27 without a single lame or sick day in 26 years.


----------



## ichliebepferde (Sep 8, 2011)

wow!! gorgeous, and you have had him for 26 years. That's like raising a child.


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

We had him his whole life. First foal born on my parents' farm. He was an amazing horse. I am blessed to have had him.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

This is Delriah, our Quarter Horse mare. She's just three months shy of turning 50 years old, and still going strong!

(three years ago at age 46)


















(two weeks ago, age 49)


















Delriah's had quite the life. She was started as a two year old, won two world titles in Cutting as both a three and five year old- was retrained to rein as an 9 year old- was 'retired' from competing and sent to be a lesson horse- was far too much for even some of the advanced riders - started calf roping again in her teens, was sent to barn where western eventing is taught and stayed there for quite a few years, had a few years that we can't track down; ended up at yet another cutting facility- worked there teaching teenagers and young adults to cut until her late twenties; was sold AGAIN as a lesson horse, and then donated to us because she had too much 'spunk' for the lesson program. She was given to us as a supposive 'mid twenties' QH who had too much fire for her own good and who'd 'been a lesson horse her entire life.' Then, one day a vet commented to us that her teeth didn't look like any 'twenty year old he'd ever seen' and we got curiouse. Researched her a bit, located her registration papers; and we find that she's not 23-24; she's in her late 30's! We've now had her for 11-12 years and, even at this age, she is still ridden as a lesson horse with only very minor artheritis, barefoot- twice a week; and lives outdoors 24-7. A testimony that a horse doesn't need a plush life to be healthy, I'd say!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Endiku, that is amazing. Can you share his registration with us?


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Delriah isn't technically my horse, she belongs to Halter Inc- where I work. I'm simply her care taker...or rather, her servant; if you ask her ^^ I can ask the BO on Saturday about pulling them up some way or another though, if you're interested =]

ETS. She was born in 1962...I'm not sure if AQHA would have her pedigree up online, but thats something I could probably access pretty easily if they have them back that far, right? I really don't have a clue about that whole process. :lol:


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

This is Banjo. He is not far off 27 (no 50 yr old!!!). Ive had him for coming on 7 years. He is fit as a fiddle and tough as nails. Dont know anything about his history, only that a lady owned him for a trail horse for a year before i got him. He is practically bomb proof and you can do anything with him. He is very wise... no fooling him:lol: I love my old man


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Endiku said:


> Delriah isn't technically my horse, she belongs to Halter Inc- where I work. I'm simply her care taker...or rather, her servant; if you ask her ^^ I can ask the BO on Saturday about pulling them up some way or another though, if you're interested =]


Yes, I'd also like to see that paperwork, along with any documentation of her wins. If she's really a coming 50 y/o, you should call the Guinness World Record people. I know some ponies can live into their 40s, but I've never seen a full grown horse get much past 35. 

She definitely deserves to be in the World Record if she's really that old and still looks that good.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> Yes, I'd also like to see that paperwork, along with any documentation of her wins. If she's really a coming 50 y/o, you should call the Guinness World Record people. I know some ponies can live into their 40s, but I've never seen a full grown horse get much past 35.
> 
> She definitely deserves to be in the World Record if she's really that old and still looks that good.


I don't know about a 50yr old, but a friend of a friend has a normal sized horse they say is 39 or 40. That is pretty amazing to me. I lost my "old" guys at 24, 26 and 32.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I've actually spoken to the BO about having her submitted to the World Records but he said that there have been quite a few who have lived as long as she has; including Copper (I believe he died at 54? or is he still alive? o.o) And there was a little shetland up in Conroe (very near where we live) who died at... 58? Just last year. It was somewhere up there in the late fifties. ofcourse, those little guys tend to live longer anyways...

I tried to get him to call the local TV station for her 50th birthday too. He atleast said 'maybe' to that. I think it'd be quite fun for her to have her own little clip for her 50th!

Forgive my ignorance, but isn't there any way to get the registration online from her ID? I'm sure I could _atleast_ get that.

As for documentations of the wins. How do I go about getting those? I'm pretty sure that the BO has a newspaper article of atleast one of those big wins (I'm thinking it was her three year old win?) that I could copy if I get the chance. The 'occupation' changes are all from word-of mouth though, so she could of won quite a few other things that we haven't seen, or we could have been given untrue information. I mean, really. We were told she was 25ish! :roll:


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

good looking bunch of oldies on this thread! I learned to jump on a 20 year old Welsh, but I dont have any pics.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

This is my old guy Blue, we got him about 13 years ago when I was 12, he was sold to us(along with a mare named Tiffany who passed away about 8 years ago) as a 15/16 year old, when the vet came out they put them at 20-25 years old. So Blue is between 33 and 38 years old. Aside from having no teeth and being hard to keep weight on he is in great health. He is retired because I think he's too thin to be ridden, but he would still be completely sound to go for a ride and would probably enjoy it lol. 
this is him about 9 or so years ago with a girl I used to let ride him.









June 2007









Last July









august 15th










and September 22










He's out 24/7 and the few times he's ever been locked in a stall he weaves constantly, he doesn't if he's out tho.


----------



## ichliebepferde (Sep 8, 2011)

Love the pictures y'all! Just so you know.... The oldest horse was named "Old Billy" and he died at 62 years old. Keep the pictures coming!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Blue is beautiful! I completely understand...it's so tough to keep the weight on our oldies! Our 27 year old; Pudding- has terrible teeth also. She cribbed back in her younger days and completely ruined them. They're just nubs now :3 what do you feed him? We have to make a mash for Pudding in order to keep her weight even half-way decent. ._.


----------



## brackenbramley (May 29, 2011)

This is my 26 yr old boy Trewerney Bay (bracken) I got him he was 12 and i was 14 he had worm damage when i got him so have always had huge battles with his weight management  he was show jumping competitively from 3 and won BSJA junior open championships by 4 so surprise surprise he broke down at 16 with bilateral bog spavins (note the straight hocks) but after 3 years rest the old ****** was sound  and has never looked back!! he lead a charity event last weekend and was the naughtiest there lol !! he's 27 in a couple of months  and so cheeky xx


----------



## brackenbramley (May 29, 2011)

oh sorry first pic is bracken winning oldest horse award at Praze Fair show this year  thats what sash is for xxx


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

Endiku said:


> Blue is beautiful! I completely understand...it's so tough to keep the weight on our oldies! Our 27 year old; Pudding- has terrible teeth also. She cribbed back in her younger days and completely ruined them. They're just nubs now :3 what do you feed him? We have to make a mash for Pudding in order to keep her weight even half-way decent. ._.


Thank you, He is one special horse! About a month ago we thought we were going to loose him, he got a cut on the inside of his hock and I didn't notice(it was pretty small and hidden) until he was dead lame(first time he was ever seriously lame since I've had him) The cut had gotten infected and the vet was pretty sure the joint was infected, luckily we got x-rays and there was no damage to the joint, Then he developed celulitis in that leg, on his stomach, sheath and even down in his front leg. As of about 2 weeks ago he is 100% better, I have never cried so much waiting for the vet to get there while he was standing in the pasture not baring any weight on his hind leg. 

I feed him a mash of triple crown senior, alfalfa pellets,beetpulp, soybean meal, and smartflex senior, he also normally gets hardkeeper solution but I ran out recently and can't afford it right now.


----------



## ichliebepferde (Sep 8, 2011)

brackenbramley said:


> This is my 26 yr old boy Trewerney Bay (bracken) I got him he was 12 and i was 14 he had worm damage when i got him so have always had huge battles with his weight management  he was show jumping competitively from 3 and won BSJA junior open championships by 4 so surprise surprise he broke down at 16 with bilateral bog spavins (note the straight hocks) but after 3 years rest the old ****** was sound  and has never looked back!! he lead a charity event last weekend and was the naughtiest there lol !! he's 27 in a couple of months  and so cheeky xx


 
What a pretty thing!


----------



## bakinthesaddle (Aug 29, 2008)

This is Monty, he is approx. 25 years old. He is the best horse I have ever had the pleasure of riding & owning 









He is the 1 on the right in the second picture.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Endiku, just supply us with her registered name. It just sounds odd that someone with a horse that old would not be interested in some publicity. Even if others have lived longer, she may be the oldest living horse.

BTW, if I'm not mistaken, AQHA will show a horse as deceased beyond a certain age (I seem to think it's 25) unless they know otherwise.


----------



## ichliebepferde (Sep 8, 2011)

Yes! I would love to see her bloodlines.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

AQHA does declare deceased at 25 unless owners update them. 

Here's a few I currently own or have had the pleasure of knowing.

This is the old man, Hondo. 26 in photo. He will be 30 next year. 








This is Hondo's sire, Doc. He was in his early 30s in this photo, he passed at 36.








This is me with my first heart horse, Bunny. She was around 25 in this photo.


----------



## ichliebepferde (Sep 8, 2011)

Beautiful, kudos to you for nice fat horses at an old age.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

brackenbramley said:


> he's 27 in a couple of months  and so cheeky xx


Wow, seriously???? He is gorgeous!


----------



## ichliebepferde (Sep 8, 2011)

very gorgeous!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

There's a couple of older horses at the barn I board at (Skeeter, the BO's first horse, is 30 and Hopi, a boarder's horse, is 31). 

The only old horse I have a photo of, though, is Candy, 27yo QH (well, she's 28 now lol). Ex-broodmare (had something like 13 foals ), polo pony and erstwhile Girl Scout horse camp pony.


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

This is Ginger, she's a thirty year old Rhinelander warmblood.


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow these guys are awsome I thought Tequila is old at 20 even though she acts like a 3 year old the way she spooks at silly things. LOL I hope I can look forward to her lasting a long time more.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Endiku said:


> Delriah isn't technically my horse, she belongs to Halter Inc- where I work. I'm simply her care taker...or rather, her servant; if you ask her ^^ I can ask the BO on Saturday about pulling them up some way or another though, if you're interested =]
> 
> ETS. She was born in 1962...I'm not sure if AQHA would have her pedigree up online, but thats something I could probably access pretty easily if they have them back that far, right? I really don't have a clue about that whole process. :lol:


Once a horse turns 25 you have to send a picture in each year or they will mark the horse as deceased.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Do they really? :/ Would we still be able to find her though, even if she was marked deceased?

With as much as she's moved around, I'm almost positive that she wouldn't of been updated every year. I guess it's possible; but considering that her owners prior to us (the lesson facility) weren't even aware that she was registered, and as far as we know were also under the impression that she was in her twenties- I highly doubt it. Still, I know that we do have her papers because I've seen them; and I guess that means that theres a chance she's been updated...

I'm definately going to ask the BO about that. Now I'm curious. As for her registered name, it has a couple of letters in front of it that I can never remember (we all just know her as Delriah, or Del) but I'll ask tomorrow and write it down. 

I'm assuming that you couldn't just send in a picture of her after all of these years, stating 'oh, this is _ _ _ Delriah. By the way, she's not dead and she's turning 50 in January' right? Is there any way to...recover- her? Not that there'd really be any reason, unless she lives to be the oldest, second oldest horse- etc; right?

I don't think its that they dont want publicity...we had the local newspaper out once to interview us (about our therapy work) and he pointed out Delriah. If I remember right, she's the one pictured with our autistic kids in the photograph. I think its just that he really doesnt think theres much significant about her age if she's not the oldest. Or atleast that's what I'm assuming.

Anyways, back on subject.

DraftyAiresMom- somehow I dont have a hard time believing that she had 13 foals...:lol:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Endiku said:


> DraftyAiresMom- somehow I dont have a hard time believing that she had 13 foals...:lol:


Really? What would give you the idea she's had that many? I mean, she's obviously in prime physical condition. *rolls eyes* :lol: Candy, by far, was in the worst shape of the mares we used...unless you count fat little Sassy who felt like riding a big ol' beer barrel with short little legs (but she was only 15, so she can't be pictured here :wink.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

xDD well she definately looks loved. I guess that's all that counts, right? hehe. She's pretty though, under that fat and sway back. I'll bet she was quite a looker in her day. I just love her face.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

She was our boss mare and wouldn't think twice about kicking the tar out of one of the other mares, but gentle as a lamb with the girls. She loooooved it when we did full lessons (which included grooming, as shown in the pic). She had actually fallen sound asleep in that pic. She was the only one out of all the mares that none of us would ride (mainly because we didn't want to put undue stress on her back), but we'd put the smallest, most scared girls up on her and they'd be all grins by the end of the lesson. I think the only problem with ever had with her was when she kicked another mare during a lesson (not Candy's fault...we kept telling the girl riding Strawberry, the other mare, not to get so close to Candy because she didn't like horses close behind her in the arena, but the girl refused to listen...so, poor Strawberry got kicked, but both girls handled it REALLY well).


----------



## brackenbramley (May 29, 2011)

I just love this link the oldies rule   it breaks my heart when i see horses for sale at 18+ they give us so so so much back  Thanks for amazing comments about Bracken  i have his original 26 yr old papers lol which is nice as before passports could be a bit of a guessing game it was such an achievement when he won thw sash for oldest horse its our fav show of the year we hacked there and back too! he got a serious amount of fuss that day from the families at the show  x


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Pistol is my 27 year old Sorrel QH with 7 teeth, 3 of which are level with the gums (the vet counted) and Ms. Beauty is a 17 year old bay QH who severed her tendons in a back leg a couple years ago.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Most people have already seen my old girl but I will share some pictures anyway. The first couple are of her last summer which is the way she usually looks. The last one is her just this week, she looks awful because she came out of a hard winter the weight is coming back very slowly though. She is also in the middle of losing her really thick winter coat. Oh details her name is Pepper and she is a 27yr old Appaloosa.


----------



## ichliebepferde (Sep 8, 2011)

love her spots!


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

I forgot to add she looked like this as a young girl.


----------



## Angelina1 (Apr 11, 2011)

I just LOVE everyone's oldies - they all look fantastic for thier age and you can see that they are all loved.

This is our old boy "Shandi" he is a Welsh Mountain Pony and was born in 1968. I bought him when he was 25years old as a first pony for my then young daughter to learn the basics of horsemanship with - he loved my daughter so much and took her on adventure that she will always remember - winning her first ribbon, winning her first trophy - doing her first showjumping competition (even though he knocked down all rails but one). My daughter gained all her confidence on him and they loved going to competitions together. 

When my daughter grew out of him (he is only 12hh) he then went on and taught many, many local children how to ride and care for a pony. 

2 years ago we were contacted by his breeder, who could not believe that he was still alive and we verified his age then...

He is now happily retired and living a quiet life as our very special paddock ornament. 

The 1st photo is of Shandi and my daughter in the earlier years and the 2nd and 3rd are just a few months ago - the chestnut in the 3rd photo is Shandi's best mate "Hudson" a friends Anglo Arab that is 27 years old..


----------



## Stan (Aug 25, 2011)

Patches 
Now going on 37 years, retired herself around 12 months ago. She planted her feet and said no more. She is still going strong enjoying her remaining years and in good health.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Patches looks great Stan!


----------



## MySerenity (Jul 18, 2011)

This is my mare Magic. She turned 30 this year and I've owned her for 20 years now. She's been the best horse and my teenage years would not have been the same without her. Actually, I can't really imagine my life without her. Fortunately, she's in amazing shape and still tears around the pasture like a kid. I think the secret is to just not tell the horse how old they are. I always cover her ears when I say her age!


----------



## ichliebepferde (Sep 8, 2011)

gorgeous horses! I hope that I can keep my TB for a long happy life. i love her tremendously, and can't event bear the thought of losing her. 

and stan, 37 years old? looks GREAT!


----------



## Theresa1 (Oct 8, 2011)

This is Stetson at age 20. He taught my daughter to ride (she is about 3 in this picture, and she turned 15 yesterday :lol. Unfortunately, he crossed the rainbow bridge the Fall of 2009. He was the best kids/beginners horse anyone could ask for.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Awww, sorry to hear about your loss Theresa. Hondo was born here on the farm and we pretty much grew up together, It will be without a doubt the hardest day of my life when I have to say goodbye to him.


----------



## Theresa1 (Oct 8, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Awww, sorry to hear about your loss Theresa. Hondo was born here on the farm and we pretty much grew up together, It will be without a doubt the hardest day of my life when I have to say goodbye to him.


Thank you. It's never easy to say goodbye, but I know he is now pain free and running with his friends that have gone before him. Unfortunately, we constantly battled with low fetlocks in the back (as vet said...his shocks were broken :-().


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Angelina; I just can't get over how adorable Shanti is. And looking so fantastic, as well!

Stan; looks like someone likes water! xD she's looking great for 37. And it neat how they just seem to know when they're done, isn't it?


----------



## beforetomorrow (Oct 8, 2011)

haha stan is SO cute!


----------



## ichliebepferde (Sep 8, 2011)

I love his white spot XD


----------



## mmpgrumpy (Jul 30, 2010)

This is Hank . He's a therapy horse at a nearby barn and program where I volunteer on the weekends. He's 31 and no longer able to be ridden, so he just gets love and nilla wafers... He has a hard time chewing anything else! He was the first horse I fell in love with and I take care of him every Saturday morning.










After a bath at age 29










Looking for treats


----------



## Stan (Aug 25, 2011)

They give us such great service, frendship, along with the odd bumpy and exciting ride. They deserve to be looked after in their declining years.


----------



## Skutterbotch (Dec 1, 2009)

This is our big boy "Bandit!" He is a TW and is 38 this year and lives like a prince!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Skutterbotch - he looks amazing for being 38! You should show his pictures to anyone who claims just because a horse is old they are allowed to be skinny  He has such a cute face in the first picture!


----------



## ichliebepferde (Sep 8, 2011)

Wow! 38 and doing wonderful! beautiful baby.


----------



## leapoffaithfarm (Jun 26, 2009)

This is Cheyeene and Elmo (cheyeene is the b/w and elmo the brown) 
Cheyeene is now 35 and Elmo is about 25


----------



## ichliebepferde (Sep 8, 2011)

cute horses leapo! and welcome to the forum


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Endiku said:


> This is Delriah, our Quarter Horse mare. She's just three months shy of turning 50 years old, and still going strong!
> 
> (three years ago at age 46)
> 
> ...


 
Omgosh,that is awesome! I hope mine lives to be that old!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I just realized I need some more pics of my old boy. Cecil is 25 this year and I really only have pics of him from when he was 24.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Awesome thread. They all deserve carrots and hugs, some of these over 30's horses are absolutely astounding to me! I can only hope that my girl keeps going so well but when her time to retire does come she has more than earned it. She has been an outstanding horse for me for the past fifteen years...

Miss Molly is twenty five this year (all current photos)


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

New Image that last shot is awsome! I would have to make that one into a print and hang it on the wall. ; )


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Any word on the 50 year old mare??
I'd love to see what the AQHA has to say


----------



## ichliebepferde (Sep 8, 2011)

Yeah.. Any word?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

This is Eb, short for Ebeneezer. He was supposedly foaled around Christmas time. :lol: He is a Tennessee Walker. A little over two years ago, the vet had him pegged at around 27 years old so he's probably pushing 30 now. Eb is like a big puppy with hooves. He loves people, he's amazing with my children, and he can hear a wrapper crinkle a mile away. He's a total sucker for treats. He knows how to drink out of cups. We love this horse with all our hearts. He's a little slow but otherwise in great health. We definitely pray that he'll be with us for a few more years.


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

I love the red bridle/reins with the matching red blanket!


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks Amanda.  Our Eb sports kind of a hodge podge get-up. LOL! My little girl prefers my very old English saddle that I've owned since I was about 15 because I was able to add holes in the stirrup leathers and make them fit her short legs much better than our kids western saddle. But her feet kept slipping out of the English stirrup irons so I dug up an unused pair of western stirrups which are of course wider and slipped them onto the English leathers. Eb has always worn a bright red bridle so we found a nice bright red English pad to go with it even though his hackamore is probably more western. So he probably looks a little mixed up but he custom fits my 7 year old daughter.


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

I've been blessed with extremely healthy mares.

My 27yo. (28 this Jan 1.) Thoroughbred mare Ariel. She raced until she was six, then won the A circuits in Hunter/Jumpers until she was 15, when my family got her, and put her out to light work. Now, she's just a fat and happy pasture ornament.


















And my 26 yo. Arabian mare, Solo. Granddaughter of Bask, out of Gdansk.
Reserve National Canadian park horse, and Scottsdale Champion park horse back in the day. She was a brood mare after that, and hasn't done much since. That's all I really know about her past.


----------



## PerchiesKisses (Dec 6, 2010)

I don't own these two, but there are from my barn.

This is Sitka, who is right now approx. 27-29 years old (not sure exactly, but we've had her for 20 years)














































And this is Moony, who has since crossed the rainbow bridge at the age of 40 years old.


----------



## ichliebepferde (Sep 8, 2011)

Beautiful horses Perchies


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Keep them comming - this is aweosme


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Seeing this thread gives me hope that I might have my 7 year old will be toting my children and my grandchildren around in the pasture. 

I love oldies and everyone here takes great care of their's
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GoldSahara (May 4, 2010)

*Indy*

Wow, these horses are amazing! I have had Indy for 2 years and he is somewhere in his mid 20's and arabian. I bought him from someone who didn't have the resources to care for him, so he was thin and had a lot of rain rott, but he has gained weight and has a great coat now! He was a therapy horse at one point, now I just want him to live a happy retirement.


----------

